# Ovitrelle refrigeration and custom's rules (before Weds)



## even (Apr 15, 2012)

Hello,

The last chance I will get to be online is next Tues evening.

I fly out on Thu.  I might have to take Ovitrelle injection with me, but I'm not sure it will get through customs as I don't have a letter from my GP.

I'm also concerned because it says it has to be refrigerated between 2-8 degrees and I don't know if this can be done on the plane or if I have time to arrange it?

thanks
abnex


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

The data sheet for Ovitrelle says the following.....

''Store in a refrigerator (2°C - 8°C). Store in the original package. Within its shelf-life, the solution may be stored at or below 25°C for up to 30 days without being refrigerated again during this period. It must be discarded if not used after these 30 days.''

So keep it in an insulated container with icepack to be certain. Do not put in the hold as it may freeze.

As for customs it is a good idea to have a doctor's note or copy of prescription in your bag. Otherwise if it is sealed in original box with a pharmacy label with your name on it then it is better than nothing.

It is a controlled drug in the UK and you would need to check the import laws for the country you are visiting to check that you are allowed to import it for personal use.

If you are carrying one syringe and going for less than three months you should be ok with just a letter to leave the UK.

http://www.homeoffice.gov.uk/drugs/licensing/personal/

/links


----------



## even (Apr 15, 2012)

thank you for your help

there's a chance it might have exceeded 25 degrees C for a couple of hours..........


----------

